# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  ASALA dosyası yeniden...ilk kurşun..

## akazkisbo

Asala katil örgütünün yeni adı olan PKK vahşetini destekleyenlerin başında yer alır ERMENİ ler.Milleti sadıka dedik.800 sene beraber yaşadık bu topraklarda.Ortodoks oldukları için VATİKAN aforoz etmişti bunları,kol kanat gerdik.Koruduk,ibadetlerine,kültürlerine karışmadık.Onlar ne yaptı peki sonunda.Rus ve Yahudi oyununa geldi.Sırtımızdan vurdu..

Lafı fazla uzatmıyorum.Avrupa ülkelerinde sözde Ermeni soykırımı patır patır kabul edilirken bizler de ASALA yı bilmeyenlere tanıtmalıyız.şu aşağıdaki yazi Ali üzoğlu nun ASALA-PKK MASONLARDAN TüRKİYEYE KANLI HEDİYE adlı eserinden alınmıştır.İbretle okuyun..


DIş İşLERİMİZE SIKILAN İLK KURşUN

Mehmet Baydarğ
Evli ve iki kız çocuk babası.
Los Angeles Başkonsoloşluğuna 1972 yılında atanmıştı.Yardımcısı Bahadır Demir ile birlikte 27 ocak 1973 günü 49 yaşında şehit edildi.
Bahadır Demirğ
30 yaşında genç ve başarılı bir diplomattı.
20 aylık evliydi.
şehit edildiğinde karısı hamileydi..

Kendisini İRAN asıllı amerikan vatandaşı olarak tanıtan,adının Gourg Yaniki olduğunu söyleyen yaşlı bir adam,konsolosluğa müracaat ederek kendisinde,Osmanlı sarayından kaçırılmış tarihi bir tablo ile imzalı bir hatıra baknot bulunduğunu,bunları TüRK hükümetine bağışlamak istediğini bildirdi.Tablonun ve banknotun fotoğraflarıyla birlikte oturduğu yerin adresinide bıraktı gitti.
Başkonsolos ertesi gün dış işleri bakanlığına konuyu aktardı ve talimat istedi;
03 ekim 1972

670 Romero Canyon,Montesitoğda ikamet etmekte olan Gourg Yaniki adlı bir amerikan vatandaşı başkonsolosluğumuza müracaatla eski bir iran vatandaşı olduğunu,ikinci dünya savaşı sırasında Sovyet işgali üzerine beyruta kaçtığını,orada menfada bulunan bazı Türklerle tanıştığını ve yine bu Türklerin birinden ABDüLHAMİDğ in sarayından kaçırıldığını iddia ettiği İtalyan ressam G.Furelğin sulu boya bir resmini satın aldığını,ayrıca kendisinde o sırada menfada bulunanların imzalarını havi bir iki buçuk liralık banknot bulunduğunu ifade etmiş ve resim ile banknotu hiçbir maddi karşılık beklemeden Türk hükümetine vermeyi tasarladığını sözlerine eklemiştir.Bununla beraber,konuşmasından kendisinin manen tatmin edilmeyi beklediği kanısına varılmıştır.
Söz konusu resmin ufak bir fotoğrafı ile banknotun fotokopisi ilişikte sunulmaktadır.Tetkiki ile müracat sahibine verilecek cevap hakkındaki talimatlarının bildirilmesini müsaadelerine arz ederim.

Yazı dışişleri bakanlığı kültür işleri genel müdürlüğüne gitti.Yazının bir örneğini Devlet bakanlığı kültür işleri müsteşarlığı ve güzel sanatlar genel müdürlüğüne gönderilerek görüşleri soruldu.

Bir süre sonra başbakanlık kültür müsteşarlığı devlet bakanı İsmail arar imzalı cevap yazısını iletti;
Yanikiğnin sözkonusu tabloyu ve banknotu hükümetimize bağışlamak istemesi bakanlığımızla memnunlukla karşılanmıştır.Sözü edilen tablo ve banknotun devredilmesi halinde resim ve heykel müzesi koleksiyonları zenginleşeceğinden Gourg Yaniki ye göstermiş olduğu yakın alakadan dolayı teşekkürlerimizin iletilmesini saygı ile arz ederim.

O yıllarda Los Angeles ta yaşayan Ermeniler,Türk leri taciz ediyor ve taşkınlıklarda bulunuyorlardı.Ermeniler tarafından soykırım günü olarak ilan edilen 24 nisanda bir gurup ermeni Los Angeles konsolosluğumuza saldırdı.Konsolosluk armasını indirdi ve başkonsolosumuzu tartakladı.Bütün bu gelişmelere müdahale etmesi gereken amerikan polisi seyirci kalmakla yetindi.
4 kasım 1972 tarihinde cumhuriyet bayramı dolayısıyla Los Angeles Türk-Amerikan kulübünün Belair Hotelde düzenlediği toplantı bir gurup ermeni tarafından saldırıya uğramıştı.

Büyükelçiliğimiz 24 ocak 1973 tarihinde amerikan dış işleri bakanlığına resmen başvuruda bulunarak mahalli emniyet makamlarının gerekli tedbirleri almasını talep etti.

Ermeniler her geçen gün azmaya saldırılarının dozunu artırmaya başlamışlardı.

SİNSİ BİR üLüM TUZAĞI

Başkonsolosumuz dış işlerinden aldığı talimat doğrultusunda 13 aralık 1972 tarihinde YANİKİğye bir mektup yazdı.

Bay Gorug Yaniki
670 romero Canyon Montesito California
Azizim bay Yaniki,
Kısa bir süre önce konsolos bay Bahadır Demir ile yapmış olduğunuz telefon konuşmanızı teyid ederek,bir yağlı boya tabloyu ve beyrutta ikametinizden kalan bir hatıra eşyayı (TüRKİYEğYE)bağışlama arzunuzla göstermiş olduğunuz nazik jestinizden dolayı Türk makamlarının en derin teşekkürlerini size memnuniyetle bildiririm.
Başbakanlık kültür müsteşarlığı sizin düşünceli katkınızla Türkiye devlet resim ve heykel müzesi kolaksiyonlarının zenginleşeceğini bildirdi.

Anılan tabloyu ve banknotu güvenle Türkiyeğye ulaştırabilmem için bunları bize nasıl ve ne zaman teslim etmek arzusunda olduğunuzu bana bildirmenizi rica ederim.
Kendi kişisel minnettarlığımla birlikte saygılarımı sunarım.
Mektubu alan Gourg Yaniki telefonla konsolosluğu arayarak 27 ocakta saat 12:00-13:00 te Santa Barbara şehrinde bulunan Biltimore otelinde buluşmak istediğini bildirdi.

Verilen tarihte başkonsolos Mehmet Baydar yardımcısı Bahadır Demir le birlikte randevu yerine gitti.Gourg Yaniki otele ait motel tipindeki 34 numaralı odayı 22-27 ocak 1973 tarihleri için kiralamıştı.Türk misafirleri için ikide tabanca hazırlamıştı.Bay Yaniki.

Acı haber Türkiyeye birleşmiş milletler daimi temsilcimiz büyükelçi Osman Olcay ın telgrafıyla ulaştı.Derhal sayın bakana arzığ..Biraz evvel Los Angeles başkonsolosumuzun eşi bana telefon ederek başkonsolos Mehmet Baydarğın yanında muavin konsolos olduğu halde resmi bir merasim için gittiği Santa Barbarağda ve merasim sırasında ERMENİ olduğu tahmin edilen bir suikastçı tarafından vurularak öldürüldüğünü ve muavin konsolosun yaralı olarak hastaneye kaldırıldığını bildirdi.

Derhal Washington büyükelçiliği ile temas aradım.Büyük elçiyi bulamadığım için müsteşar yeğenğe durumu anlattım.Biraz evvel temas ettiğim büyük elçilik mensupları gerekli tertiplere tevessül ettiklerini ve muavin konsolosun da hastanede öldüğünü bildirdiler.

Baydarın eşi ile tekrar temas ederek haberin Türkiye deki yakınlarına ne şekilde duyurulacağı hakkındaki arzusunu sorup ikinci bir telgrafla bilgi vereceğimi arz ederim..

Gourgen Mıgırdıç Yanıkyan adında aşağılık bir ermeni tarafından vurulan başkonsolos Baydar olay yerinde konsolos Demir ise kaldırıldığı hastanede hayatını kaybetti.

Katil olay yerinde yakalandı ve tutuklandı.77 yaşındaki katil ilk ifadesinde 26 sene önce Türkiye den geldiğini ve suikastı 1915 olaylarının intikamını almak için işlediğini söyledi.

ABDğYE NOTA VERİLİYOR

Suikast haberi Türkiyeğyi derinden etkilemişti.
Dışişleri bakanı ümit Haluk Bayülken ABD büyük elçisi William Handleyği bakanlığa çağırarak yarım saat süren bir görüşme yaptı;

Amerikada özellikle Newyork,Kalifornia,Chicago gibi yerlerde ermeni asıllı Amerikalıların tedhiş kampanyası giderek artıyor.Bunlara karşı Kaliforniya yerel makamları yeterli tedbir alamıyor.Bu kampanyayı teşvik edenler vardır.Son iki yılda genç Ermeniler konsolosluk binalarımıza karşı eylemler düzenlemektedirler.Maddi zararlar vermişlerdir.Kaliforniya eyaletinde görev yapan memurlarımız gerektiği şekilde korunamıyor.şimdi suçluların ve teşvikçilerin en kısa zamanda cezalandırılmalarını bekliyoruz.ABD deki Türk temsilciliklerinin ilerde böyle saldırılara uğramamaları için amerikan makamlarınca bütün koruma tedbirlerinin alınmasını istiyoruzğ.üldürülen iki memururmuz,Cumhuriyet tarihimizde bugüne kadar görev başında öldürülen ilk Türk diplomatlarımızdır.Amerikadaki ermeni faliyetlerinin dikkatle izlenmesi gerekmektedir.Bu konuda daha önceki uyarılarımızın belki mübalağlı olduğu zannedildi.

Bu meşum olay üzerine şahsınızın ilgili amerikan makamlarının dikkatini çekeceğini ümit ediyorum.Türkiyedeki amerikalılarn can ve mal güvenliği konusunda endişelenmeyin,gerekli tedbirler alınacaktır..Dedi.Büyük elçi Handley çok üzgün olduğunu,hariciye köşküne gelirken Volkswagen marka bir otomobilin kendi makam arabasına çarptığını söyledi.Bugün hayatının en üzüntülü gününü geçirdiğini kardeşi ölmüş gibi hissettiğini belirttikten sonra dış işleri bakanlığı köşkünden ayrıldı.

Türkiyeğnin 28 ocak 1973 tarihinde verdiği Protesto NOTA sına ABD 13 şubatğta cevap vererek,gereken önlemlerin artırılacağını bildirdi.

SUİKASTüİ YARGI üNüNDE

Santa Barbara savcılığı tutuklu sanık MIGIRDIC YANIKYAN aleyhinde katil davası açtı.Sanık jüri önüne çıkartıldı.Büyük jüri 13 şubat 1973 günü sanığı dinledi ve duruşmanın bu safhasında savcılığın gösterdiği delilleri yeterli gördü.Sanığın davasını katil suçu ithamıyla Kaliforniya eyaleti yüksek mahkemesine havale etti.

Yanıkyan 14 şubat sabahı Kaliforniya yüksek mahkemesi önüne çıkarıldı.Yapılan duruşmasında avukatı MANASYAN savunmada kendisine yardımcı olması için birde Santa Barbara barosuna kayıtlı yerli bir avukatın hizmetine ihtiyaç duyduğu gerekçesiyle duruşmanın ertelenmesini istedi.Yargıç duruşmanın 20 şubat 1973 tarihine ertelenmesine karar verdi.

Duruşmalar başladığı sırada olayın tahkikatı henüz sona ermediği için mahkeme safhasında da tahkikat devam ediyordu.Washington büyükelçimiz,tahkikatın genişletilmesi için girişimde bulundu.

Dışişleri bakanlığıikatilin yalnız olmadığını arkasında başkalarının bulunabileceğini düşünüyor,suikasta katılmış olabilecek suç ortaklarının da ortaya çıkarılmasını istedi.

ABD dışişleri bakanlığı bu isteğe;FBI ajanları araştırmayı gerektiği kadar geniş tutuyorlar.Bu iş için 50 FBI ajanı çalışıyor ve 561 sayfa rapor hazırladılar.Fakat işin içinde YANIKYAN dan başka bir kimsenin veya kimselerin bulunduğuna dair hiçbir delil bulunamadığı cevabını verdi.

Yanıkyan ermeni sorunuyla ilgili olarak 188 sayfalık bir yazıyı Ermenice olarak yazmış ve bunu çoğaltarak cinayetten bir gün önce gazete ve dergilere postalamıştı.

Santa Barbara savcı yardımcısı tahkikat sırasında bu yazıyı bulup okumuş ve Los Angelez başkonsolosluğumuza müracaat ederek kendisine bu konuyla ilgili kitap temin veya tavsiye edip edemeyeceklerini sormuştu.Washington büyükelçimizde savcının bu isteğini ankaraya ileterek ermeni sorunu ile ilgili olarak ilgili kurumlarımızca İngilizce olarak hazırlanmış kitap veya etüd niteliğinde yayınlar varsa bunların savcıya ulaştırılmak üzere acilen büyükelçiliğie gönderilmesini istemişti.

Ne acıdırki o gün.Ermenilerin soykrım yalanlarını ortaya koyacak nitelikte yabancı dilde tek bir kitap bile bulunamadı.

Büyükelçi Taha Carımğın dışişleri akademisinde ermeni sorunuyla ilgili bir konferansta yaptığı konuşması İngilizce ve Fransızca olarak basılmış ve o broşür bulunup gönderilmişti.

29 mayıs 1973 günü Santa Barbarada başlayan yanıkyan davasının ilk günü 7si erkek 5i kadın olmak üzere 12 jüri üyesi seçildi.Ermeniler 150 kişilik bir grup halinde mahkeme önüne toplandılar ve bunlardan 40-5 kişisi mahkeme salonuna girdi.

Santa Barbara savcısı David D.Minier iddianamesinde YANIKYAN!ın cinayeti taammüden ileri sürerek sanığı soğukkanlı bir katil olarak tanımlamıştı.

13 haziran 1973 günü yapılan duruşma sırasında ermeni katilin avukatı Lindsay Yanıkyanğın bu cinayeti işlemesinin nedenleri arasında 1915 sözde ermeni katliamınında bulunduğunu belirtmiş ve bununda üzerinde özellikle durulmasını istemişti.Savcı bu isteği şiddetle itiraz etti.Hakim,savunma avukatının konuşmasına devam etmesini istedi.Avukatın amacı YANIKYAN ğı bir ermeni kahramanı olarak göstermekti.Bu çaba avukatı büyük bir yanlışa düşürdü ve yanıkyanğın birinci dünya savaşı sırasında 1915 mart ayı başlarında ermenistanda Türklere karşı savaşmak üzere kurulan 10 bin kişilik bir gönüllü ermeni ordusunun mensubu olduğunu bu kuvvetin başında ANTRANİK adlı bir ermeni generalin bulunduğunuğBu kuvvetin 4 fırka halinde tertiplenmiş bulunduğunu ve rus generali DRONğun komutasında Iğdır civarında çarpışarak VAN a kadar ilerlediğini VAN ı işgal ettiğini bu sırada Türk köylerinin yakılıp yıkıldığını belirterek çok önemli bir itirafta bulunmuş oldu.Bu katilin savunma avukatı Ermenilerin Türklere yaptıkları soykırımın kanıtlarını ortaya koymuştur.Sahte belgelerle bir yığın kitaplar yayınlayan ve hatta sahtekarlıklarla dolu bir müze açabilen Ermeniler mahkeme kayıtlarına geçmiş böylesi bir itirafa sahip olsalardı hiç şüpheniz olmasınki dünyayı ayağa kaldırırlardı.

MAHKEME KARARI AüIKLIYOR

2 temmuz 1973 pazartasi sabahı mahkeme kararı içeren mühürlü zarfı açtı.Yarrgıç westwick,zarf açılmadan önce en küçük bir hareket veya konuşma yapılmamasını istedi.Huzuru bozanların ağır biçimde cezalandırılacağı uyarısında bulun.Salonu Ermeniler doldurmuş,içeride yer bulamayanlarda dışarıda bekliyorlardı.

Sonunda jüri kararı okuduğ
Salonda buz gibi bir hava esti.
Verilen ceza Ermenilere büyük bir hayal kırıklığı oluşturmuştu..üünkü onlar katilin hafif bir cezayla kurtulacağını bekliyorlardı.Mahkeme müebbede hapis anlamına gelen verebileceği en ağır kararı vermişti.Birinci derecede katilğ.

Ermeni olduğunun anlaşılmaması için Gourg Yaniki sahte ismini kullanarak 49 yaşındaki başkonsolos Mehmet Baydar ile 30 yaşındaki konsolos Bahadır Demiri tuzağa düşüren Gourgen Mıgırdıç Yanıkyan beş hafta süren yargılama ve jürinin 10,5 saat süren görüşmesi sonunda,20 temmuz 1973 Cuma günü ömür boyu hapse mahkum edildi.Santa Barbara NEWS PRESS e verdiği demeçteğğyer yüzündeki iki kötüyü temziledimğğdiyen

KATİL İT MIGIRDIü YANIKYAN 10 yıl ceza çektikten sonra,yaşlılığı nedeniyle serbest bırakıldı ve hapisten çıktıktan kısa süre sonra eceliyle öldü.

Asala dosyasının ilk bölümünden başlayarak teker teker yayınlamaya devam edeceğim.

Hepiniz ALLAH a emanet olun..

www.azapaskerleri.net [email protected]

----------


## KONTES

DIş İşLERİMİZE SIKILAN İLK KURşUN

Mehmet Baydarğ
Evli ve iki kız çocuk babası.
Los Angeles Başkonsoloşluğuna 1972 yılında atanmıştı.Yardımcısı Bahadır Demir ile birlikte 27 ocak 1973 günü 49 yaşında şehit edildi.
Bahadır Demirğ
30 yaşında genç ve başarılı bir diplomattı.
20 aylık evliydi.
şehit edildiğinde karısı hamileydi..



şİFRE üüZüLDü
ASLA-PKK Kitabını okudum. İnanılmaz olaylar ve dehşet verici bilgilerle belgeler bulunuyor. Abdullah Gülün konuşmaları, Mason toplantısındaki kayıtlar hepsi tüyler ürpertici ve vatan hainlerini açıklıyor. Mutlaka okunmasa gereken kitap.

----------

